# Trolling Motor Brackets - Aluminum Boats



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

I've got to have a TM Bracket fabbed up for the SeaArk. If anyone can post up some photos of their style bracket along with some exact bracket measurements, I'd greatly appreciate it.

Boat is going in for a pretty good amount of fab work and the TM Bracket is one thing on the list.

Thanks
BB


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

These are some that I have built for gheenoes. They cost 60.00 I can custom build your, natural finish, or paint it.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

My SeaArk was all cut apart. When it was time to rebuild, accommodations were made so that the stock mount was thru bolted. This makes for a VERY sturdy mounting of the unit.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

That is 1 tuff looking mount!


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

X-Shark said:


> My SeaArk was all cut apart. When it was time to rebuild, accommodations were made so that the stock mount was thru bolted. This makes for a VERY sturdy mounting of the unit.


Any pics and measurements so I can have one fabbed up? My boat is an 1872 Center Console also a SeaArk.


----------



## AngelaBarber (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks
http://www.ifisho.com/index.php?do=/forum/


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Joseph does excellent work and is highly recommended.


----------

